# FX6 flow rate with single output vid.



## cichliduk (Jun 28, 2014)

Just a vid to show the power of the fx6 with a single output. Very happy with the filter so far.


----------



## smoothie17 (Oct 2, 2015)

****, that's sweet, just a PVC elbow?


----------



## LXXero (May 4, 2016)

Was gonna say, it looks like it's coming out almost like, spray. Is there something in there to split the flow up like that?

My big nozzles are often much more of a directed stream, although that might be because they taper (locline nozzles)


----------



## Aquariguns (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol, after seeing this Im thinking of going single output. The included double spray has been working great, but man, the single is impressive


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

I went to a single output about 8 months ago, the flow out is so much better than the double!


----------



## ad78 (Oct 21, 2016)

after seeing this, i went to HD and bought the 90deg elbow with barb. grey color.. now i dont need circulation or wave pump. 
My FX6 is shaking the **** out my 120G tank. water rotates clockwise and poop now flying until it gets through the strainer lol


----------



## dtprkr (May 14, 2016)

Can someone give the size of the 90 degree elbow? Did you guys just push it on or use a small amount of glue to hold it on?


----------



## ad78 (Oct 21, 2016)

dtprkr said:


> Can someone give the size of the 90 degree elbow? Did you guys just push it on or use a small amount of glue to hold it on?


1" i got the gray one with barb. i plastidip it so it will look stealth. no need to put glue as its going to be tight when you pushed on the rubber


----------



## dtprkr (May 14, 2016)

Perfect! Thanks.


----------

